# Ayuda Con XGL

## lukin-amd64

Hola,

Probe Kororaa y me quede flipando asi que queria instalarlo en mi gentoo pero tengo algunos problemas.

He instalado el XGL siguiendo este WIKI;

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

Acabo todo, ejecuto el Xgl pero no me cargan las barras superiores.

Tampoco me deja hacer el cubo y todo eso. Tengo una Nvidia 6600 y gnome 2.12.3

 :Laughing:  Haber si algien me puede dar una manita.xD,xD  :Laughing: 

Salu2 y Gracias de Antemano.

----------

## ozito

Hola,

es muy importante el orden en que lances los plugins de compiz, yo por ejemplo tengo el siguiente comando:

```
    DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimise cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &
```

y asegurarte de que aparecen todos tus plugisn en gconf

De todas formas, creo que lo mejor es que te pases por los foros de compiz, seguro que allí conseguirás más información:

http://compiz.net/viewforum.php?id=3

----------

## lukin-amd64

Ya esta todo solucionado..Gracias...

Me he fijado que no tengo acceleración 3d cuando estoy con XGL 

se puede arreglar

Salu2

----------

## ozito

Me alegro de que te funcione.

Con respecto a lo de la aceleración, hace tiempo que encontré esto y según parece es normal, es la forma de trabajar de XGL.

----------

## lukin-amd64

I alguna solución para ejecutar por ejemplo  un juego que neccesite acceleracion 3d?

Salu2

----------

## ackward

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> I alguna solución para ejecutar por ejemplo  un juego que neccesite acceleracion 3d?
> 
> 

 

Has probado a lanzarlo directamente contra el xorg en vez del xgl?

Abres un terminal:

```

export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:93.0

```

y luego desde la misma terminal lanzas el juego

----------

## pacho2

Nunca pensé que pudiera llegar a ser tan sencillo   :Surprised: 

----------

## aj2r

 *ackward wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Abres un terminal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

¿Cómo exactamente? Yo sólo recibo un  *Quote:*   

> unable to open display '127.0.0.1:93.0'

 

¿Por qué no lanzar el juego directamente en Xgl? Yo lo he hecho con tuxracer y quake3.

----------

## cohone

 *Quote:*   

> export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:93.0

 

Pues a mi me aparece:

```

error display: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device

Could not initialize video. Exiting.

```

----------

## ackward

 *cohone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> error display: Could not initialize SDL: No available video device
> ...

 

Me pase de listo al hablar de memoria, la teoria es la misma pero no es tan sencillo  :Smile: 

Aqui esta el howto: Running programs under Xorg for aticonfig/nvidia-settings/openGL progs (compiz.net)

----------

## cohone

Gracias por la rápida respuesta.

De momento y sin poder hacer muchas pruebas, estoy en el curro y no es plan de ponerse a cargar juegos   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Surprised: 

Ésto es lo que parece que me funciona:

En una consola como root:

```
ps -ef| grep Xorg
```

root      7544  7543  0 07:14 tty7     00:00:22 /usr/bin/Xorg -br vt7 -auth /tmp/.Xgl-auth-CVtIxr -nolisten tcp :93 -terminate

```
export XAUTHORITY=/tmp/.Xgl-auth-CVtIxr
```

```
export DISPLAY=":93"
```

Ahora ejecutas los juegos desde la misma consola y parece que van.

Ahora, que, ... no tienen decoracion de ventanas y algunas aplicaciones petan (konsole), pero es ideal para juegos en pantalla completa.

Probado unos segundos con glest2 y westnoth

----------

## pacho2

wesnoth es 2D, no creo que tengas mayores problemas  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias por la información

PD: ¿cuando se marcará como estable Xorg 7?

----------

## cohone

 *Quote:*   

> wesnoth es 2D, no creo que tengas mayores problemas

 

Al menos a mi, si lo ejecuto con xgl se ve fatal y el raton va dejando "rastros", si lo hago como indiqué en mi post se ve perfecto.

----------

## aj2r

 *cohone wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   wesnoth es 2D, no creo que tengas mayores problemas 
> 
> Al menos a mi, si lo ejecuto con xgl se ve fatal y el raton va dejando "rastros", si lo hago como indiqué en mi post se ve perfecto.

 

Prueba ejecutándolo así:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ wesnoth
```

----------

## cohone

 *Quote:*   

> Prueba ejecutándolo así:
> 
> Código:
> 
> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ wesnoth
> ...

 

Que va!, tampoco se ve bien, te recuerdo que tengo Xgl, la única forma con la que he conseguido verlo bien, no solo éste juego, también el glest2 y eternal lands van perfectos, es haciéndolo como indiqué en mi post anterior.

 *Quote:*   

> En una consola como root (ejecuto las X desde kdm como root):
> 
> Código:
> 
> ps -ef| grep Xorg
> ...

 

Es la forma más sencilla de ejecutar un juego con aceleración desde Xgl que conozco.

----------

## aj2r

Yo en Xgl lo hago como te he dicho y va perfectamente.

----------

## cohone

pues... no se..., será la tarjeta o los drivers, tengo una nvidia 6600 con los últimos drivers y estoy usando la rama testing de xgl.

Ya no me complico más, ahora que no tengo que reiniciar las kde echar unas partiditas.

por cierto, y a modo de curiosidad, si ejecutas "startx &" y "kwin &" desde la terminal con las XAUTHORITY Y DISPLAY exportadas como dije antes, se abre una nueva sesión de kde y tu escritorio xgl pasa a ser una ventana  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ackward

Esto acabo de verlo en los foros guiris de soft no soportado.

http://principe.homelinux.net/

Muy interesante e instructivo

----------

## lukin-amd64

Saludos a todos,

Tengo un problema: 

Cuando hago emerge mesa

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r4 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums

>>> checking auxfile checksums

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/xgl-testing/media-libs/mesa/files/makedepend-location.patch

!!! Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

!!! Got: 3541f6528b402328886e3169169fc400db11ed91d39ddd2b5d3b1f6be77d7ff5

!!! Expected: c0ec505e5fb263d4cde901ce9afe3197346acf67372460a2177231be8425e0ab

```

Me da este error e  probado de eliminar la  carpeta de /usr/local/xgl-testing o coffee.

Me succede lo mismo.

Alguien a tenido este problema¿'

Saludos y gracias de Antemano

----------

## lukin-amd64

Problema solucionado haciendo-:

```
ebuild /usr/local/xgl-coffee/media-libs/mesa/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060418.ebuild digest
```

Saludos y Gracias

----------

## dickinson

Hola, sabeis si existe alguna guía que explique como instalar XGL, y que esté en castellano.

Saludos.

----------

## mcosta

Para que rule solo, yo lo llamo xorg.exec

```

#!/bin/bash

LAST_ARG="--"

for ARG in `ps uax | grep Xorg | head -n1`; do

        if [ "x$LAST_ARG" = "x-auth" ]; then

                export XAUTHORITY="$ARG"

                export DISPLAY=:93

                break

        fi

        LAST_ARG=$ARG

done

unset LAST_ARG ARG

[ -n $XAUTHORITY ] && exec "$@"

```

Asi solo hay que cambiar el shell script que normalmente estan en /usr/games/bin de los juegos o los .desktop 

Estoy tiempo pensando en poner esto en el wiki ¿que pensais?

----------

## abasme

Una pregunta como puedo hacer para que funcione el cubo en el XGL porque si le doy crtl+alt+[flecha ] solo me cambia de escritorio pero sin el cubo.

Los demas efectos tampoco funcionan 

Lo del cubo se que si funciona con mi tarjeta nvidia porque lo probe con korora y funciono a la perfeccion.

Gracias

P.D. tengo amd athlon 2400, Mb Asus, tarjeta de video nvidia geforce Fx 5200 de 128Mb.

----------

## abasme

he leido que tengo que usar un script en /usr/bin/compizrc

el siguiente script si le pongo --replace gconf arranca el gnome pero a un cierto punto se reinicia el X y me regresa al login, si le quito el --replace carga perfectamente y muy rapido pero no tengo ningun plugin, los plugins estan avtivados en el compiz lo he revisado a traves de gconf-editor.

----------

